# Apple TV 4K ou application Apple TV intègré a la TV



## ElDanish (10 Décembre 2020)

Salut, je viens d’acheter une Samsung Serif 2020 49 pouces, elle est 4K hdr, elle à l’application Apple TV a dispo mais je me demandais si l’application diffusait bien les films en 4K hdr que j’ai en ma possession (typiquement Mission impossible 5) ?
Surtout que l’application ne propose pas de réglages images. 
Quel est le mieux, l’application intégré aux téléviseurs ou un un boîtier Apple TV 4K ?


----------



## Can01 (12 Décembre 2020)

Hello! Je me le demande aussi je ne sais pas s’il y a une différence de la qualité d’image..


----------

